# Hogar, dulce hogar...



## MaMu (Jul 4, 2011)

Han pasado muchos años desde la última vez. Recuerdo cuando apenas si habia 5 lineas que leer, era mucho. Tantos personajes y tan exelentes personas han pasado por aquí. Que épocas las de moderar, y que lindo fueron aquellos granitos de arena que he podido regalar a éste ya crecido y maduro foro, que alegría. Tan solo una idea de un brillante amigo, pudo dar vida a todo esto, que recuerdos Li-Ion, desde la tierra del mejor café.

Les dejo un saludo enorme, a todos los viejos amigos de FDE.


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hola MaMu, bienvenido de vuelta al foro 

Te informo que Li-on se cambió el usuario a su nombre real @andres-cuenca

El foro ha cambiado mucho en todos estos años


----------



## Dano (Jul 4, 2011)

MaMu, tanto tiempo, andabas desaparecido, lo ultimo que me acuerdo de vos fue lo del auto. jaja

Un gusto volver a leerte.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 4, 2011)

Mamu, como actual residente que soy, quiza nos ea la mas indicada para darte la bienvenida al hogar que tu ayudaste a fundar, de todos modos.
Feliz re-bienvenida


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 4, 2011)

A tus órdenes.


----------



## palomo (Jul 4, 2011)

¿Lei bien, Mamu entro de nuevo a FE? Espero que esta vez no abandones tanto tiempo el foro, que bueno tenerte de vuelta.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 4, 2011)

¡Hola mi amigo!, sabia que no nos habías olvidado  , hay muchas discusiones que esperan tu participación. Estas en tu casa.

Abrazos.


----------



## MaMu (Jul 6, 2011)

Que linda bienvenida, les agradezco mucho a todos. Por circunstancias de la vida, he tenido una ausencia prolongada por estos pagos, situaciones en las que se me ha complicado muchísimo en cuanto al tiempo disponible como para dedicarle todo el que realmente quiciera. Hoy puedo decir, que puedo sentarme a ver a la selección Argentina frente a la selección de Colombia por la copa América, lo cual me es muy grato.
Novedades y anecdotas tengo muchisimas. Y hasta he comprado equipos nuevos, un lindo trainner kit para pics, y muchisimos componentes de robótica, desde poleas, motores, ruedas!!!, en fin, con muchísimas ganas de programar. Como bien saben, lo mio es la robótica, y estoy muy fuerte en la programación, de hecho, vivo programando. Hoy dia me encuentro quizas parado en otra plataforma, mi mundo está girando entorno a internet motivo por el cual me esfuerzo a diario para llegar a ser MVP de Microsoft en C#. Como no podia ser menos, con mis ideas alocadas de integración de la red al mundo digital.
Creo que de a poco voy a ir recorriendo el foro, y en la medida de lo posible ir integrandome dia a dia un poco más.

Como mensaje puedo decirles que años atras imaginaba un cambio en el mundo, pero uno deja de imaginarlo cuando realmente lo vive. Es un mar inmenso lleno de muchisimas oportunidades en las cuales muchas ideas tienen sus origenes en comunidades como ésta. Podriamos tomar un circuito, mejorarlo, rediseñarlo, pero hoy por hoy, no podemos dejar de integrarlo, y creo que al dia de hoy, es posible.


----------

